# shoulder/arm pain



## lorilou

Sunday night at @ 11pm I awoke with a painful shoulder/right arm. the next day it was very sore and was moving slowing. as the day progressed it became worse and worse. by dinner I had it in a sling, couldnt use my right hand to eat and for the rest of the night, severe pain. took tylenol, 800 mg motrin, used heat and was miserable. hubby had to undress and dress me in my pjs. now this a.m. it is sore but I have use of it- I could drive today unlike yesterday. i also have sjogrens sydnrome. does this sound like fibro to you guys? I general;ly have shoulder pain on top of my shoulders both sides but it is not debilitating like the episode yesterday. this is the third attack Ive had. once it was on the left side.any words of advice?????lori


----------



## Cherrie

Hi Lori, I don't have Fibro, so I'm really no expert -- there's a great thread though here on this forum pinned at the top that explains the symptoms and diagnostic criteria and more: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=54392From what I read from info linked to this thread, it seems that Fibro pain is widespread and chronic, so only when a person has 11 out of 18 specified painful/tender points and has been in pain for at least 3 months can be diagnosed with Fibro.If you have concerns, it's probably worth it to talk with your dr How's your shoulder and arm? Hope you're feeling a little better. *HUGS*


----------



## lorilou

hi Cherry- the pain went away after about 48 hrs. I posted on the sjogrens board and it seems to be something that happens with my fellow friends there. I know the top shoulder pain I have on both sides chronically is fibro but that is so different- this is lieterally a big attack that makes me handicapped for days- thank God it eventually leaves on its own.







lori


----------



## M&M

Hi Lori,Glad the pain went away. I was thinking it sounded like something separate from your Fibro, more like an attack of something. But seems to be the same conclusion you came to as well. Have you ever tried ice instead of heat during an attack like that? Sometimes it can help more. Of course, with the sjogren's, you might need to steer clear of ice for such things. Glad you're feeling a bit better!


----------

